# rims for skinnys



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

i want skinnys on all 4 corners. do i need to get skinnier rims for the rear? i have ss112 i think they are 9"rear and 7"front. do i need 7s on the rear. thinking about getting 29.5x9x14 terminators or 30x9backs.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

all skinny rims on all skinny tires is the best. Keeps them all same height, all look the same, and can run lower air pressure and not break the bead off the rim!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Your rear are probably 8" And if they are, I wouldnt buy new rims just to have 7's for the rear too... they will be ok. Just look a little different than the front.


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

how do you measure the rim width? is it edge to edge or where the bead is on the rim? thanks guys nevermind i found it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Word.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

All the itp rims i've seen come in either 6 or 8" widths. Have they changed something?


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

i probally measured wrong. they must be 8s and 6s


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

I love mine being all skinnies on 14 x 6 all the way around. Looks good and i have run the 31x9.5x14 outlaws down to 2.5 psi in the rear with no problem. Doesnt want to float bad that way.


----------

